#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  新獸報到~~~

## 野獸 Bigor

各位獸友日安~~~這裡是野獸
可以直接叫野獸，或是太彆扭也可以叫我畢戈（Bigor 
業餘繪手，但近期修業中所以暫時無限期不更新高完成度圖
另外也有在裝備其他技能中~
對於很熟的朋友或是有興趣的話題話會非常多
（也算是本性啦##
交流非常歡迎的！請大家多多指教

對小弟的作品有興趣的獸獸歡迎來參觀拜訪
p站：id=20596392
fb：@troublesh.007
Twitter ：@troublesh007

順便附上獸設一張

----------


## 狼狼吐司

野獸你好啊~我是狼狼吐司 歡迎你的加入~看來是個觸呢w
我也喜歡畫畫但還在練（還是個低產   就請多指教了~

----------


## 月光雪貂

野獸你好~，我是月光雪貂，歡迎來到狼之樂園，我有去看過你的FB了，不管是繪圖或是黏土，有很多很棒的作品呢~

我喜歡畫畫，但畫得不好，我喜歡和喜歡畫畫的獸交流，想聊天的話歡迎來線上聊天室

以後也請多多指教(鞠躬

----------


## 峰峰

你好~Bigor
有看到你的圖跟FB，你繪畫跟黏土做的好棒! :jcdragon-want: 
另外也看到Bigor好像喜歡火舞呢?(非常有難度卻又美麗的舞蹈(藝術)呢 :jcdragon-nod: 
雖然我也來沒多久，又是繪圖新手(努力中呢)
很高興認識你，歡迎你的到來!!~ :jcdragon-spin1:

----------

